
Facebook lessons in Germany: what its learned from Trump and Brexit UK - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/facebooks-lessons-from-trump-and-brexit-in-german-election?utm_content=bufferd4203&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
tannhaeuser
I don't know. In principle, as has been said many times, having Facebook or
another established social network provider decide what can and cannot be
published online is of course not a solution, and non-constitutional. At least
Facebook should be required to list, in detail, which accounts and posts were
removed, so that there's a chance to appeal Fb's ban.

In Germany in particular (but I guess it's no different elsewhere) you get
very different opinions on the results of the elections. The AfD party is
portrayed by mainstream media as a right-wing and national-populist party; AfD
voters will say it's an anti-establishment party, and a necessity when the big
parties have almost indistinguishable views on eg. EU.

